# Game 68: Pistons @ Heat (3/22 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 22, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally back home. Hopefully we left the bad starts on the road.

Pistons have lost 9 straight.

For those outside South Florida, NBA TV just picked the game up and will show it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No slip ups. Stamp our authority early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah apparently the "take care of business" message I presume Spo has preached before these games hasn't been sticking. If we're not careful, Monroe can dominate us on the boards, and Calderon can pick us apart. Can't let up.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I want our starters resting by the 4th in this one. I may be dreaming given the way we've started the past few games, but maybe the home court changes that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hopefully our role players play so well that it can happen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knight is confirmed still out. Uh oh.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Monroe is a monster in the post - only thing in really scared of is that combined with a career day for one of those backcourt players like Stuckey.

Let's make it 25!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Knight is confirmed still out. Uh oh.


As is Drummond. 


I can only imagine what the arena will look like at the start of this game. Not only is the weather bad right now, but ultra is going on all weekend. So traffic is gonna be a bitch in downtown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

National people watching on NBATV will surely point out the empty seats.

Hearing Knight is actually questionable.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good idea for Knight to not play tonight...he can't afford to get in LeBrons way at this point


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We always pay for forcing teams into airballs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not as bad a crowd as I thought we'd see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey clearly moving. Bad Call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

7 points halfway through the quarter. Missing easy looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another slow start...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our offense has been mega ugly lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Bosh to UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see UD confident with the J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just bricking threes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Slop City on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-22 after 1

Pathetic defense and missing open shots on offense. Hopefully it doesnt take getting down 20 to finally start playing again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful opponent shooting lights out after we've given them confidence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3-bombs now falling for Detroit. We just can't play bad teams with any effort.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ugh were not gonna learn until we get ourselves in a hole we can't climb out of 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Detroit of course letting it rain now. And we look awful.

Hate how we play down to our opponents so regularly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We get 2, they get 3, three possessions in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL 3 balls. Naturally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron back in. Immediately gets the sick block that sets up Cole for the nice drive in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 layups in traffic in a row by Cole? 

sick block by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HUGE block by MBP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh now they cant miss from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're not capitalizing on a lot of opportunities.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As expected, Calderon is unstoppable.

Bosh got embarrassed on that pass. Need to know where the ball is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jose Calderon is dominating


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Calderon is KILLING us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got a T as well. 

So down 11 again after this timeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeAnd-1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice run to cut it to 3.

A pistons 3 should be coming up next.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stupidest alley-oop I've ever seen Wade throw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope. 3-point play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-51 at the half

Awful D and way too many sloppy turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too many points given up in 1st halves lately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've scored 1 point through the first 3 mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has gone on a personal 6-0 run


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Bosh, NBA game being played tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That dunk would've been epic by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Chalmers. Could've gotten the 24-violation if he kept his cool.

We're missing everything around the hoop. Ridiculous.

Wade to the lockerroom. Left wrist it looks like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L3Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is the worst type of game to watch. Its both boring and frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels like LeBron's been so passive, but he's 7-9. Weird how that works for him. He is making a lot of good passes that aren't leading to points, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible sequence on the boards there. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my...All the little bad bounces continue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

and Birdman to the line for a possible 4pt play

Wade out of the locker room


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade back to the bench. Battithray with the foul against Birdman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1

Kim English fouls out. Give him credit. Definitely made the Heat feel all 6 of those fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the hell's happening with Cole tonight? Made the right pass in transition after those beautiful layups earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-68 after 3

nice run to end the 3rd. Hopefully we start the 4th with the same energy and effort.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Starting to get control of this game. Need the Wade unit to hold it down and keep clamping.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with another nice pass on the fastbreak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice aggressive move by Birdman.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade keeps getting to the hole and not finishing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Birdman

great bounce pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray to the lockerroom after bloodying his lip from Birdman's elbow.

LeBron back in and immediately gets the assist to Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D leads to a Cole dunk

Heat go up 9


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still late to loose balls, but won that skirmish somehow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade having another rubbish one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1. 1st FG of the game for Bosh

Heat all of a sudden up 14


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is really diming it up tonight, even if the assists don't reflect it. Sick pass for the and-1 to Bosh.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier have played good today. Cole too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa! Sick hand switch by LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:

All of a sudden up 16.

**** this team :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice layup by LeBron. Didn't look like it was gonna go in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great cuts on that last Cole drive. Lebron from the top of the key and Wade from the baseline. Cole chose right, especially on this night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand we freeze.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god, Singler all alone for the short jumper rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow :manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeJx2


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Three stitches for Ray Ray's bottom lip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27/8/8 on 11-14 shooting

Makes it look so effortless


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

From 15 games above .500 to 40. That's wild.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Three stitches for Ray Ray's bottom lip.


Looked right on the inside of his lip too. Has to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> From 15 games above .500 to 40. That's wild.


Tony read your post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Bosh can't hit shit today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Tony read your post


What'd he say? I missed it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What'd he say? I missed it.


Exactly what you posted. It was creepy :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333 :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JAM3S JON3S

Doing his thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-89

25 in row!

Yet another sloppy start against a bad opponent. Gotta get this fixed.

Lebron was great.

Heat shot 56%. 

Did not seem like they were shooting this well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Miller brought back the soccer headband! Memphis style!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did I hear that right? 25 wins in 48 nights?


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

25!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Did I hear that right? 25 wins in 48 nights?


Yeah.


NBA TV has jumped on the bandwagon. They will again show Sunday's game on NBA TV.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet, I can DVR it.


----------

